# Q For The Kids / Fairbanks, Indiana



## Old Dave (May 13, 2009)

This great contest is held on June 5th & 6th in Fairbanks, Indiana which is a little South of Terre Haute, Indiana. It has a lot to offer the MidWest cooks. 

The contest is sanctioned by KCBS and it is a State Championship. 
Clean Inside Bathrooms 
Showers 
Reasonable entry fee at $200 dollars 
You can arrive early on Thursday and then stay over on Saturday evening if you choose. 
Trophies to 5th place 
Great Pitch-In diner on Friday evening. 
Very "Cooker Friendly" contest 

A win here will punch your ticket for both the Royal and the GAB and will also give you a shot at the Jack Daniels. 

Ribs & Bibs will have some cold drinks at their cooking site for the folks on the forum that want to come out and visit.


----------

